#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Electrical & Power Engineering >  >  >  Ses cdegs 15.1.4141

## cadguy

A great software.

See More: Ses cdegs 15.1.4141

----------


## pengbin

it's outdated, the lastest version is 15.4.890!

----------


## andrea117

it is not popular

----------


## raz

available on request??? is for free or you are sell CDEGS?

----------


## furious_jimmy

cadguy almost always sells - he only gives out of date for free

----------


## user82

> cadguy almost always sells - he only gives out of date for free



To be fair to cadguy he has provided forum with some free softwares. 
We must not forget cadguy spend many years learning reverse software and spends many hours unlocking softwares. 

No body in life works for free guys!

----------


## raz

> To be fair to cadguy he has provided forum with some free softwares. 
> We must not forget cadguy spend many years learning reverse software and spends many hours unlocking softwares. 
> 
> No body in life works for free guys!



"Breathing" is for free.

----------


## user82

If anyone have old version of cdegs please share. I like very much to experience this softwares.

----------


## cadguy

cdegs 2k shared somewhere in this forum.

----------


## user82

Thanks for response cadguy, I looked at them links but they are no longer working  :Frown:    I pm'ed people who posted links but no reply from them

I want to compare cdeg results to etap for different grid configurations.

----------


## cadguy

Ok, I'll try to share the 2k version here. But I doubt if it works correct. I'll share what I downloaded from chinese forum.

----------


## user82

Its ok cadguy, I got it working in end thanks, 

The file ---- link was not working when trying to download, error was occur. I was able to get it working in end after lots of trying.

Graphics of 2k version make me laugh when I see them! I will compare results for simulations with other softwares now.

Thanks

----------


## mukhriz

> cadguy almost always sells - he only gives out of date for free



agreed with this.if we are really into giving it,give the latest one without condition not the version few yeats back...

he only responded or even PM someone if that guy of his interest ie getting installer,getting meds to compare or inspect etc..

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using TapatalkSee More: Ses cdegs 15.1.4141

----------


## andri26

I have the latest installer (v15.4), but i dont have the *****. is anyone interested to make the *****?

----------


## raz

> I have the latest installer (v15.4), but i dont have the *****. is anyone interested to make the *****?



please share installer with me

----------


## andri26

> please share installer with me



can you make a ***** out of it?

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## mukhriz

> i can make an installer out of the cra-ck, is that ok?



  :Smile:   :Smile:   :Smile:  

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## raz

> i can make an installer out of the cra-ck, is that ok?



Thanks!

----------


## raz

> can you make a ***** out of it?



Andri26: 

you can trust in Ionioni .....is a great Egpet Member............ but be careful with cadguy. dont trust him/her.

----------


## saftware

> i can make an installer out of the cra-ck, is that ok?



you are motherfucker
you can only crac.k your mother

----------


## mukhriz

> you are motherfucker
> you can only crac.k your mother



he started again

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## upendran

Hello saftware,

I dont know who you are. ionioni provided me the SW which i was asking in the forum.. He didnt expect anything in return.. Please stop using such bad language in a forum...

----------


## ionioni

....

----------


## user82

if anyone newer version than cdeg2k please share if can. tank

See More: Ses cdegs 15.1.4141

----------


## saftware

...........

----------


## saftware

.......

----------


## user82

Moderator can we please ban the son of the bitch saftware.

If someone share softwares and ask you not to share then don't share. ionioni won't share softwares again in future if everyone like you.

----------


## mukhriz

> you are motherfucker
> what is the difference 1 or 5 user?
> i said we want install for homework.
> if you want help people then why do you avoid
> You're psychic.son of the bitch



ali satari..just because you dont get the software, you shouldnt behave like that.i dont get all of the softwares I want, I am aware that I am requesting from someone else,so why I should be demanding too much...

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## mukhriz

> Moderator can we please ban the son of the bitch saftware.
> 
> If someone share softwares and ask you not to share then don't share. ionioni won't share softwares again in future if everyone like you.



hmmm..its fun reading his post...hahaha

Sent from my ASUS_T00J using Tapatalk

----------


## rpm2000

hi
i need Ses cdegs 15.1.4141
can u send me?

----------


## rpm2000

hi
i need cdegs 15.1
can u send me?

----------


## rpm2000

hi
i need cdegs 15.1
can u send it?

----------


## sounakroy

any version of CDEGS ? version 14, 15 or 16 ??? please share the installer and *****

----------


## sounakroy

Looking for CDEGS version 14 and above ... Can anybody help me in this regard ? I need it very urgently.
Thanks in advance.

----------


## rohitsehgal

Hi User82

can you share a copy of the file ----link please, i think you are talking about the other link from the CDEGS 2K.
I will be very greatful as i have not been able to find a working link of that link please.

----------


## cadguy

Current version cdegs 16 great user interface, much more advanced than ever.

See More: Ses cdegs 15.1.4141

----------


## Doctor3

Hi Can anyone share cdegs software to me

----------


## ahouke

I need the software too. Please share it.

----------


## asrar

Can you please share CDEGS 2k version ??

----------


## asrar

Can you share with me CDGES *****ed software, any version would be fine with me. Thanks in advance

----------

